# Mooresville area shooting range?



## TNmarine (Sep 13, 2010)

Moving to Mooresville area in upcoming months. Curious as to if there are any indoor/outdoor ranges as I shoot both pistol and rifle. Also any kind of shop that can do custom work would be amazing. Thanks.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

My SIL is telling me there's a range being built in Huntersville to open next year.

Being built by the guys from Lake Norman Arms.

AFS


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes, there is a new facility under construction scheduled to open next June if all goes according to the plan. The renderings look like a very nice place, but they have not yet started the actual construction.


----------

